# Med school notes repository



## anticholinesterase

_Since medicine is a vast subject, sharing our knowledge and getting more in return will help all medical students to have a better grasp of all the topics. Thats why we thought about creating a thread where students from different universities, from different parts of the world can share whatever they can (powerpoint presentations, medical notes, video, audio,...) 
_


*HOW TO SHARE?*
There are different ways to upload your documents online.
Free sites such as_ RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire , www.megaupload.com __ .._. allow users to upload files online and giving them a download link which they can paste here for others to download.

There are also another software called *DROPBOX* (which can be downloaded from here) which allows other computers who have dropbox installed on them to download the files but is more secure. It works on Windows, Mac and Linux.
*Dropbox* is a storage application and service operated by Evenflow, Inc. The service enables users to store and sync files online and between computers.[1]


> Dropbox has a cross-platform client (Windows, Mac and Linux) that enables users to drop any file into a Dropbox folder that is then synced to the web and the users' other computers with the Dropbox client.Files in the Dropbox folder may then be shared with other Dropbox users or accessed from the web. Users may also upload files manually through a web browser.
> A free Dropbox account offers 2 GB of storage. Users may upgrade to 50 GB or 100 GB by paying a monthly or yearly fee.






> Please note: None of the files shown here are actually hosted or transmitted by this server. The links are provided solely by this site's users. You may not use this site to distribute or download any material when you do not have the legal rights to do so.(admin can edit this if they want)


----------



## MastahRiz

Anyone using Dropbox, remember, we don't want to link our computers to yours, all we'll want is that you put your files in your "Public" folder and then copy/paste the *Public link* for that file here on the forum.

If anyone needs help setting that up, let us know.


----------



## MastahRiz

Here's a link from my Dropbox to some PDF notes that you can use for a lot of different subjects, including medicine, surgery, OB/GYN, and pediatrics.

http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1101364/Toronto Notes.zip


----------



## anticholinesterase

Kaplan's Question Bank
http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1973649/Kaplan USMLE Step 2 Qbank 2005.pdf


----------



## MastahRiz

Dr Girish said:


> Kaplan's Question Bank
> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1973649/Kaplan USMLE Step 2 Qbank 2005.pdf


Awesome.


----------



## MastahRiz

*Washington Manual of Surgery 2002 Edition:*

http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1101364/Washington%20Manual%20of%20Surgery%202002.pdb

It's in isilo format, .pdb


----------



## ayesha_

maybe if this thread would be made a sticky, more people would see it and post stuff..


----------



## MastahRiz

Let's try bumping for a while instead. "Bump!"


----------



## anticholinesterase

Thanks to Big Brother,Dropbox is banned in China.  (well I can access it at a relatively slower speed thanks to proxy I think though)


----------



## MastahRiz

Wow, even Dropbox? That's too bad!


----------



## Guest

This is really helpful. Medicine is a vast subject, sharing our knowledge and getting more in return will help all medical students to have a better grasp of all the topics.


----------

